# Yay New Betta!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I went shoping today and seen this pretty betta and just had to have him. Just thought id share him with the rest of yas and does anyone know what i can name him.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2005)

[flash width=100 height=100][blur:0d6d1b6740][fade:0d6d1b6740]Sage[/fade:0d6d1b6740][/blur:0d6d1b6740][/flash] :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh hes pretty. i would name him ******, haha


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

He's gorgeous. He looks just like one of mine! But mine's fins got more red as he got older. His name is Nifredil (means 'snowflake' in elvish, yeah I'm a Lord of the Rings junkie).


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL. I like lord of the rings too Imbrium. I have never seen a male this white before, (i have seen white bodied females i had one that was white with pinkish fins) and it would be cool if he changed colors some lol. Right now he is just in a bare bowl with no gravel or plants or nothing cause im not home, but when i get him home to his new tank he will probally take on the colors of the rocks that i will have in it, there was a blue book behind the tank earlier and his fins took on the blue tint lol it was kinda cool.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pretty!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

He's gorgeous..I always wanted a white betta boy..drool


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I decided to name him Marlin. I couldnt find anything that meant white or pale that i tought would be cool or that would work as a name. He is a very fisty thing.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Blanco means white in Spanish


----------

